# VK | Benoni Grand Opening



## Stroodlepuff (25/9/18)

​

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/9/18)

​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/9/18)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/9/18)

​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/9/18)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/10/18)

Thank you to everyone who attended it was a great day

































Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Schnappie (1/10/18)

Popped in this morning while working in the area. Must say very nice shop and friendly staff. Will def support whenever I work in Benoni

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/10/18)

Schnappie said:


> Popped in this morning while working in the area. Must say very nice shop and friendly staff. Will def support whenever I work in Benoni



Thank you for the kind words


----------



## baksteen8168 (2/10/18)

Been there twice now. Awesome staff. Will definitely go back

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/10/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> Been there twice now. Awesome staff. Will definitely go back



Thank you for the feedback

Reactions: Like 1


----------

